# MTB: Nass (Scoville) - 5/22



## Greg (May 22, 2009)

Hoping for wheels down at 6 pm sharp. Haven't been out in a week so it's a balls to the wall ride. Got an interesting route in mind. Hoping for 8 miles before it gets dark.


----------



## bvibert (May 22, 2009)

I take it you got the bolt for your bike?


----------



## WoodCore (May 22, 2009)

I might be interested. Which route are you thinking of riding?


----------



## Greg (May 22, 2009)

Not yet, but this afternoon:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/55911-faith-restored.html


----------



## Greg (May 22, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> I might be interested. Which route are you thinking of riding?



Cemetery > Cornwall climb > Cornwall DH (fun! if you haven't done it) > south on 69er > Cemetery to Scoville > North on Hinman > Johnnycake twisties to DH to orchard (not familar with this section but you rode it) > south into Session woods via B Street. Gonna try to do the deeper loop down that way if I have time.

Going to be by the cars on three occasions so there are several bail opportunities.


----------



## o3jeff (May 22, 2009)

Have you ridden the 69er going south yet? What did you think of it?


----------



## Greg (May 22, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Have you ridden the 69er going south yet? What did you think of it?



Not yet. That's why I want to try it!


----------



## WoodCore (May 22, 2009)

Going to try and get up there this afternoon, should be pulling in around 5:45 or so. Not sure how long I'll ride as I need to leave some juice in the tank for a ride Saturday morning with the regular group at the Rez. I'll be in the Green Subaru w/ the White Iron Horse on the roof. I'll try my best not to slow you down.


----------



## o3jeff (May 22, 2009)

50/50 chance I might be there, don't wait up for me if I am not there when you are ready to start.


----------



## bvibert (May 22, 2009)

I'd really like to go on this ride, sounds like an interesting loop.  However, aside from the bike issues, I feel like I have the swi...err.. H1N1 flu...


----------



## MR. evil (May 22, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Going to try and get up there this afternoon, should be pulling in around 5:45 or so. Not sure how long I'll ride as I need to leave some juice in the tank for a ride Saturday morning with the regular group at the Rez. I'll be in the Green Subaru w/ the White Iron Horse on the roof. I'll try my best not to slow you down.



What time is the ride at the Rez?

I might be up for that


----------



## WoodCore (May 22, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> What time is the ride at the Rez?
> 
> I might be up for that



9am


----------



## MR. evil (May 22, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> 9am




Are you meeting on rt44 or in the main lot?


----------



## o3jeff (May 22, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> 50/50 chance I might be there, don't wait up for me if I am not there when you are ready to start.



Won't be able to make it tonight. Hopefully will get out tomorrow sometimes


----------



## Greg (May 22, 2009)

WoodCore - I'm pretty sure you won't see this. I'll be late. I have to go back to the Biker's Edge before the ride.


----------



## MR. evil (May 22, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Won't be able to make it tonight. Hopefully will get out tomorrow sometimes




There is a group riding the Rez in the morning


----------



## WoodCore (May 22, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Are you meeting on rt44 or in the main lot?



In the main lot! We should have a pretty good group so hope to see you in the morning.


----------

